# Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab



## .:taktlos_prs:. (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es einen sehr kleinen Teich mit verhältnismäßig enormen Weißfischbestand. Eine Kugel Mais/Paniermehl an den Angelplatz und es dauert nicht lange
und man kann wunderschöne Rotfedern in doch recht guter größe fangen. Auch hübsche karauschen sind dort vertreten aber nahezu unmöglich zu fangen, da diese den Mais nicht nehmen..

Deswegen greife ich hier zum guten alten Rotwurm! Hierbei kann man allerdings nur verzweifeln,.. denn kaum ist die Pose oder die Grundmontage im wasser,.. zieht schon was am anderen Ende,..

Die Täter:  BARSCHE -> Barsche scheinen die einzigen Raubfische dort zu sein und sind super fix am Köder,.. und inhalieren diesen (egal wie groß der Köder oder haken ist) so tief,.. dass ein schonendes abhaken und releasen teilweise schon nicht mehr möglich ist... 

Ich vermute dass auch schleien sich in diesem Teich tummeln, die ich sehr gerne beangeln würde... Nur die Barsche machen dieses unmöglich...

Was soll ich tun?


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

versuch es dochmal mit nem ganz stinknormalen teig (brötchen ohne rinde anfeuchten und zu einem teig kneten)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

versuch mal dort in der Nacht mit Wurm zu Angeln. Der Flussbarsch ist ja normalerweise Tagaktiv.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Oder versuche es mal mit Mais. dami müsstets du zumindestens die Weisfische bekommen.


----------



## Ronen (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*



> Ich vermute dass auch schleien sich in diesem Teich tummeln, die ich sehr gerne beangeln würde... Nur die Barsche machen dieses unmöglich...



generell würde ich in diesem Falle davon abraten noch Mais/Paniermehl zu füttern.

Versuch es beim füttern bei einer Hand Dosenmais zu belassen und dann mit 2 Maiskörnern oder nen halben Tauwürmchen angeln.

Meiner Erfahrung nach mögen es die Schleien nämlich net so turbolent aufm Futterplatz!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Schleien sind ruhige Fische. das habe ich in so ziemlich jedem Angelbuch gelesen was ich gelesen habe (irgenwei logisch). Und ich ahbe viele Bücher gelesen...:g


----------



## jongens (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

versuche es nachts auf schleie mit wurm,denn nachts beißen die barsche nicht mehr


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> versuch mal dort in der Nacht mit Wurm zu Angeln. Der Flussbarsch ist ja normalerweise Tagaktiv.



Jongenes ist das nicht irgendwie das gleiche was du auch geschrieben hast????

Also vorher bitte lesen und dann posten |rolleyes.

Feeder-Freak


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Ah, jetzt kann ichg mir selber an die nase packen. Ich habe dir vergessen Hallo zusagen. Bis ja nun das erste mal hier im Board.

Also: Willkommen on Board#h#h#h. Wünsche dir viel Spass hier#6.


----------



## andreas0815 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*



.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei mir in der Nähe gibt es einen sehr kleinen Teich mit verhältnismäßig enormen Weißfischbestand. Eine Kugel Mais/Paniermehl an den Angelplatz und es dauert nicht lange
> und man kann wunderschöne Rotfedern in doch recht guter größe fangen. Auch hübsche karauschen sind dort vertreten aber nahezu unmöglich zu fangen, da diese den Mais nicht nehmen..
> ...


 
*Hallo,*

;+da kann ich ein Lied davon singen, war am Sonntag beim Fischen!

Doppelter Wurm weg
Dreifacher Wurm weg
Wurm mit Ködernadel aufgezogen weg
........kein Zupfer war zu bemerken es waren Barsche schätze ich mal!:r

hatte um 22:00 uhr die schn.... voll und fuhr nach Hause#q


:::::::::::::::::::Gruß Andi


----------



## Steinadler (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

versuchs mal mit minimini boilies so vermeidest du den klein kram ich würd aber auch vermeiden zu viel futter einzuwerfen fing meine schleien immer bevor das futter am platz war ........


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Ja, nachts, evtl. mit dickeren Würmern und größeren Haken, und wenn überhaupt, nur Partikel anfüttern, nicht mit Trockenfutter...


----------



## andreas0815 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Ja, nachts, evtl. mit dickeren Würmern und größeren Haken, und wenn überhaupt, nur Partikel anfüttern, nicht mit Trockenfutter...


 
*Hey,*

;+habe ich versucht 1er Haken und große Tauwürmer!

fehl Anzeige

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Wanne (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Ich würde erst mal damit anfangen, mir so viele Leute wie möglich einzuladen und dann auf die Barsche angeln. Kann auch Spaß machen. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand, z.B. ein Angelverein in der Nähe, die Barsche haben. Dann kannst die da hinbringen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Bei uns ist es teilweise genauso #d. Du schmeist deine Aalmotage raus und du fängst nur Barsche#t. Ich frage mich immer: Wie schafft es ein 10 cm Barsch  einen 1er Aalhaken zu verschlingen#t.
Das ist so als wenn ich ein ganzes Schwein esse.


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Das ist so als wenn ich ein ganzes Schwein esse.


 
Hey, was hast Du gegen meinen Pausen-Snack einzuwenden? :q


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Omg, und als Mittagessen hast du dann ne Büffelherde:q:q:q.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Hey Danke für die Antworten,.. die ganze Sache is glaube ich zwecklos.. was vllt wirklich sinn macht.. wäre das angespriochene Massen angeln auf Barsche...

Doch das ist mir 1. zu viel arbeit.. weil ich glaube das da mio drin sind und 2. wüsste ich nicht wohin damit.. ich denke das sich dieser überfluss an wintzel barschen eigentlich von alleine regeln sollte.. denn normalerweise müsste das auf dem natürlichen Wege möglich sein..


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

auch kleine Barsche kann man mit recht wenig Aufwand (häuten, würzen und in Öl braten)  in einen leckeren Snack verwandeln. Probier das mal aus, macht zwar bisschen Arbeit aber man hat einen echt leckeren Fingerfood. Der hit auf jeder Grillparty 
Hab auch so ein Gewässer wo man nur einmal den Spinner reinwirft und nach 3 Umdrehungen hängt der erste Barsch dran (sogar schon zwei stück auf einmal fragt mich nicht wie die das an einem Drilling hinbekommen haben)


----------



## Wanne (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Oder man macht nen guten Hechtbesatz.


----------



## fireline (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

...auch die krebse mögen die würmer

mfg


----------



## andi72 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*



.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:


> ....wäre das angespriochene Massen angeln auf Barsche...
> 
> Doch das ist mir 1. zu viel arbeit.. weil ich glaube das da mio drin sind und 2. wüsste ich nicht wohin damit..


 
so wie du schreibst ist der barschbestand wohl verbuttet(kleinwuchs), was sich aber mit dem weisfischbestand beißt-.
da hilft nur rigoroses entnehmen,barschbesatz_(+/- 30 cm - um genetisches größenwachstum wieder rein zu kriegen)_ und hechtbesatz wegen gleichgewicht.

andi


----------



## höcht (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

:gMein tipp(funktoniert bei mir)

Tauwurmstück gut auffädln dann maiskorn druff

ferdisch


----------



## okay (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

Hatte auch mal so ein problem, habe ein Woche das selbe Spiel. immer  wieder CR mit den Barschen dann hatte ich die Nase voll. Und habe mich hin gesetzt und jeden Barsch(Fluss/Kaul) rausgeholt egal welche größe  das waren dann nach 2 Tagen ca 30-50 Stk und frittiert, schmeckt super gut besonders die kleinen weil da die Gräten nicht spürst Und seitdem fange ich auch wieder andere Fische


----------



## AltBierAngler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aah Barsche fressen alle 2 sec den Wurm ab*

ne witzige sache hab ich letztens ausprobiert, weil ich das gleiche Problem hatte. AAAlso es gibt von TopSecret nen Wurm Flavor. ZUnächst nehme man gummiband rotes, und knote das in ein paar stückchen so a 1cm, an den Haken. dann macht man den feucht und lege das in das Pulver. dabei bildet sich so ein schleimiger film der siich im Wasser langsam ablöst. 
Den Köder tunkt man bei jedem auswurf neu oder macht sich direkt 2, 3 Vofächer die man immer tauschen kann. Funktioniert super sogar die schleien fallen drauf rein!!

mfg chris


----------

